# To buy a 240sx, or keep the civic.



## meshca (Jan 22, 2007)

First of, i read the rules but i'm unsure of what section this is supposed to be in. So please don't delete my post and just move it to the right section. Please give me an unbiased opinion, or tell me the good and bad about the 240sx. 
I'm new so go easy on me =):newbie: 



I have a 00civic that i'm about to swap a b18c1 engine into n turbo it. i have 7grand laying around to do this, i will do the swap myself.

Now that's the problem... 7k$ isn't leaving a lot of money for the turbo..and i'm not getting a cheap knock off turbo from ebay. Ofcoarse i'd have to work extra hours, but i'd have to do that anyways for other car parts.

I always liked honda, but i also like the 240sx, the problem is i have almost no knowledge of the technical side of nissan cars, especially a 240.

I know i could just buy a old high-mileage maybe non-running 240sx. for about $1k-3k. i can sell my car the way it is now(stock) for about $5k.

So I would have around 12k$ to invest into a stock 240. I know nissan engines are damn cheap compared to honda engines. i saw a sr20 for less then $2000. and they're already boosted. 

I don't know how the 240sx feels compared to a civic, and i have no idea of which of the two options to choose. So if you guys can help i'd very appreciate it =)

PLear Don't tell me to stay away from a nissan if i have no idea what i'm doing, experience is the best teacher.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

honestly, it's a car, they're all the same. the biggest difference will be adapting to RWD. and, i'd keep the civic, it's a '00, reliable, and probably pretty comfortable. 240's came stripped, or fully loaded, and it's hard to find just what you want since they're all used. but then again, you're mentioning an sr20 swap, which means you just want some power, and the sr feels better spooling than vtec does when it hits. i'd suggest finding someone close by with an sr swapped 240, and driving it.


----------



## meshca (Jan 22, 2007)

That's actually exactly what i am going to do this friday, my friend has a 240sx with a dropped sr20det s13 his is a 92. He has seats from an s14 and he says it's pretty comfortable and it rides nice.


----------

